# 1968 Door Glass Removal



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I want to remove the glass completely from the track it sits in. Does the bolt that goes through the glass come off? It's the black rounded piece on the right. A bolt is threaded through it with a plastic head, flat on two sides ( other side, not shown).

Thanks for any advise in advance.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Pop of the inner door panel (I assume you have done this already)

Roll the window down about ¼ of the way.

You will remove the two small Phillips head screws that hold the horizontal run channel to the lower sash bracket. (one of these screws is visible in your picture)

I would also loosen the two bolts that secure the top of the rear vertical run channel. This will allow some play in the top of the run channel so the window assembly can move back out of the front run channel.

Once the screws are removed from the horizontal run channel, you will have to slide the run channel off of its rollers to the left or right to get it out of your way. You can actually remove it completely at this point.

CARRFULLY lift the window glass up and out of the door. There is a notch in the top/rear of the door between the door felts that allow clearance for the nylon roller (also shown in the picture). This is a tricky procedure and you may have to angle the glass and lower bracket to get it all the way out.

Good luck


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

It's out of the door. I want to remove that bracket attached to it off the glass. Is this possible?


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

OOPS!
Sorry about that. Yes it is possible. You will need a special tool to loosen those flat washer-like nuts that hold the bracket to the glass. I made one by modifying a disk brake piston tool like this one.
http://www.harborfreight.com/four-wheel-disc-brake-piston-tool-68972.html

The real tool for these nuts this one (I think). I would give them a call to make sure.
https://johnsclassiccars.com/parts/detail_view/1968/Chevelle/14654


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Great! thats is really helpful. I think the rust is the major issue with getting it off. I'll try the HF tool and see what's comes of it. Stay tuned! Thanks again.


----------

